# Berlin was picked to be in a calendar! But needs your help



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Berlin was picked out of over 300 entries to be in a calendar released by a local credit union, that will support a local animal shelter!! Yay!

However, he needs your help. Please vote to have him be the cover photo, how exciting!

Thank you! (He's number 8, BTW)

dog pictures 1 :: Miscellaneous :: Credit Union of Denver


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yey! voted


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If he doesn't win, people need glasses.

He is by far the most attractive of the group.


Nope, I am not biased


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

You got it Berlin!


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

Voted for you! Good luck, Berlin.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

#8 voted ...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Couldn't figure out how to vote. Tapping the picture didn't work and I could find no place to enter a number. ???

Is it because I'm on an iPad?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

done!


----------



## DeeBurd (Jan 4, 2013)

Done! What a great looking dog! He deserves to win!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

AWWW Thanks everyone! Not that we're a little biased towards german shepherds or anything on here... 

And yes, for some reason none of my friends could vote on their ipads or iphones. I was able to on my android no problem. There should be a list at the top with names to click from, just like the polls show up on here.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Android 1 apple 0. Lol


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

voted and Berlin is stunning.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

voted. that is a great photo


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Voted #8 Go Berlin! Great shot!


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Voted. Stunning pic. Good luck, Berlin!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Android 1 apple 0. Lol


Well I've ALWAYS said android was better  haha


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Done...hope he wins!


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Those are all great pictures. I was glad to have some guidance on which to vote for, even though I'm just a bit prejudiced toward GSDs. Hope Berlin wins.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My vote is in for Berlin! Hands down, he should win!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Done. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Voted. Good luck!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Voted for Berlin!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

katieliz said:


> Couldn't figure out how to vote. Tapping the picture didn't work and I could find no place to enter a number. ???
> 
> Is it because I'm on an iPad?


Same problem here, might have to try at home on my MacBook.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

katieliz said:


> Couldn't figure out how to vote. Tapping the picture didn't work and I could find no place to enter a number. ???
> 
> Is it because I'm on an iPad?



I am usually on my iphone and I couldn't vote until I opened it in Safari. In the lower right corner of my phone there is an option to open in Safari.


----------

